# Electricians, what do you think?



## TxBuilder (Nov 30, 2006)

I have an old Federal panel and an older 50's main box that needs replacing as well as a riser put up as the lines are too low.

I got a quote for 1600 to do;

Remove exisiting electrical service.
Install a new 200AMP electrical service in same location.
Install 36" riser with support.
Install a 40 circuit 200AMP Square D Homeline panel.
Install new breakers for existing branch circuits.
Furinish permit.

What do you all think of the price for all that?


----------



## asbestos (Nov 30, 2006)

not that I know, but that sounds like a lot of work and parts. Also do you really want this to go to the lowest bidder? Find a good electrician who will do quality work, and you will be happy (and safe) with it. IMO


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 30, 2006)

Cheaper than a fire and you get an upgraded service. - Sounds reasonable, but I am not aware of your local conditions.

You could probably get it cheaper, but get some references and follow up. The professionalism and finishing details an make a difference.


----------



## petey_racer (Nov 30, 2006)

$1600 is becoming the low side of a 200 amp service replacement fomr a real contractor. 
It is especially cheap for a mast service.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 1, 2006)

Helo TX:
Hey, it sounds like a deal to me! If he does a job half as neat as Square-Eye does, you will be well pleased with it.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Dec 1, 2006)

In just the past 5 years, the cost of wire has more than tripled. I remember when I could buy a 250ft roll of #12-2/wg for arond $30.00. Now that same roll of wire will cost you over $100.00. $1600.00 sounded high to me at first, then I consider the rate of price increases and it doesn't sound bad at all. Better get it done before the prices go up again.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 3, 2006)

Up here you see $2500 basic service upgrade.....mabey I need to move somewhere less expensive.
 
A service is a service is a service ......


----------



## petey_racer (Dec 3, 2006)

inspectorD said:


> A service is a service is a service ......


While this is true, you know what they say. Location is everything!

I am probably an hour from you (I am about 1/2 hr. from the CT line) and I can't get anything near that......yet.


----------



## petey_racer (Dec 3, 2006)

Square, you need to come out here. I have been paying in the $80's for 12/2 for several months now.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 3, 2006)

Pricing is entirely regional. I have heard of that job costing anywhere from $800-$1000 in the east to $2500-$3000 in California.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 4, 2006)

Biggest concern I would have over cost is whether the contractor carries proper insurance and licensing etc. and can provide several references from local sources. Figure this person is upgrading your complete wiring system and providing the permits. Materials would probably run you $400.00 to $500.00 for 200AMP box, Mast assembly and breakers plus permit. Add your time for finding and purchasing . Now deduct that amount from $1600.00. Labor in my area (Ohio) just for the 200 AMP panel upgrade runs $900.00 to &1100.00.  Get three quotes from qualified people check the refs and then make your decision on pricing. If he's qualified and has excellent references, it would sound reasonable to me.  Just my two cents..................


----------



## wannabebuilder (Dec 14, 2006)

My Utility charges $250 Fun Tax for any panel over 175 amps. You might check on that. I've replaced 3 panels with 200 amp Sq D Homeline panels. The hardest part by far is pounding 2 grnd. rods 8-10 feet into the ground!
2nd hardest part is just buying all the little odds & ends pcs. that you need. 
But the most difficult part is your wife being w/o electricity for 2-3 days. probably worth $5K not to listen to that!
You can do it for $300 - $400 though if your cheap like me.


----------



## petey_racer (Dec 15, 2006)

wannabebuilder said:


> But the most difficult part is your wife being w/o electricity for 2-3 days.


Why in the world would you be out of power for three days???


----------



## cjtursi1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Square Eye is correct about the cost of material rising as much as 3 times,and not just on electrical,lumber and steel is up also.1600 is a good price,but the job should be done in 1 day if the electrician is seasoned and knowledgable-check him out well first.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with Pety Racer on this one. Even if it does take more than one day, a jumper wire can be run from the old panel to the new one to keep power on all circuts except the one being worked on at any given time.
Glenn


----------

